# August Spooky Raffle: Three Lucky Winners. First 20 posters entered.



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a new raffle for the month of August. 

First twenty posters to respond to this thread are entered. 

Three winners will be drawn using a random number generator. If you have won a prize in one of these, please do not enter, so as to allow some of the other folks a chance.

Our small prizes for this raffle--the prizes are always modest and small. Each winner will get a vintage CHEESY/GRUESOME horror comic magazine from the 1970's. We love those!

In addition, each winner will get a CD of my subtle horror ambience "Cricket Mix"--a background of eerie, lonely cricket sounds with occasional wolf howls, owls hooting, and cats wailing--as well as a ghost or two! This sound effects track was made to lend a quiet "passive atmosphere" outside the front of a haunted house. Very useful to "set the mood" for those visitors wondering whether they want to walk up the path to the front door. Very "traditional spooky," if you take my meaning.

Thanks to all the participants! The October time is getting nearer so I thought I would help everyone crank up the fun.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

In for a chance. Thank you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in too! It's very gracious of you to do this. Thanks!


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats? (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I would like a chance. Thank You.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm definitely in!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm in...thanks!


----------



## teamtimtam (Feb 8, 2015)

Ohhhh yes please and thank you!


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Please and 
Thank you


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm about it! Thanks


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## bat-cat-owl (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Yay, looks like I didn't miss it. How fun!  Thanks much.


----------



## thespookster (Jul 27, 2015)

woo! thanks ?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW this is cool! Can I be in? Ive been gone of for a while but would love to start the season off entering this raffle  What a cool thing you are doing here and a great way to get people excited about the season! Oh btw...IM in *


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Oohhhhh me to me to. Am I in? Fingers crossed. Thank youuuuu


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll play again.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in!!! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Did I make it? I'd like to be in too. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

That's our 20!

Folks who entered, please check back in 24 hours or so, because the 3 winners will get a PM and stuff.

Thanks, guys! Always fun to do these!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Winners are:

#2 lizzieborden
#17 Alexscaresme
#20 MorganaMourning

PM me with your name and address (need both) or I will PM you in evening. Prizes mail out this weekend or thereabouts.

Thanks again to everyone for partcipating!!


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats? (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for this. It was fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much!  PM sent


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

tomanderson said:


> That's our 20!
> 
> Folks who entered, please check back in 24 hours or so, because the 3 winners will get a PM and stuff.
> 
> Thanks, guys! Always fun to do these!


Omgosh. Thank you!!! I never when a thing, ever. I feel like giving a speech! But I won't


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Tom, this is such a fun thing you are doing.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, it's really as much fun for me as I hope it is for everyone else. This is the first time I've done three spooky raffles in a season!!

Thanks again to everyone for your participation!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats to all of the winners. And another thanks to Tom for helping spread some Halloween fun!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't believe I won. Thanks very much. 
I sent you a PM.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

The prizes for this August raffle are sent out and should be arriving within two to three mailing days!

Thanks again to everyone for playing!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My prize arrived today. Thank you so much!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

What a way to start the Halloween season!!! Thank you for my prize!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

All right!! Yeah!!


----------

